# New Member



## dancole70 (Oct 1, 2008)

My name is Dan Cole. I have volunteered for several years at a theatre restoration project in Hicksville, OH. My main interest is in sound systems and I look forward to learning more from this forum.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Dan! You'll find lots of volunteer technicians and community theater people around here... and those of us who don't are still strong believers in volunteer theater. Let us know how we can help you. Don't forget to try the search button and the wiki, there are a lot of questions that have already been answered.

Got a website about your theater restoration project? We are a nosy bunch and love to see what others are doing.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Dan, from a hoosier just down hwy 37 in Fort Wayne. The ControlBooth is a great resource for freshmen and seniors alike, with a cast of characters that just won't end. (You guys know who I'm referring to...  )

Welcome aboard!


----------

